
Microsoft 365 Services failing for users hosted in the Australia or New Zealand - bjdean
https://status.office.com/
======
bjdean
More info available here:
[https://twitter.com/MSFT365Status/status/1272314872307408896](https://twitter.com/MSFT365Status/status/1272314872307408896)

More information may be available via the Microsoft admin portal, though users
can't log in to see this because of the same prolem.

Quoting the status.office.com report:

Title: Error when attempting to access Microsoft 365 services

User Impact: Users may receive an error when attempting to access Microsoft
365 services.

More info: Users may the following error message: "AADSTS90033: A transient
error has occurred. Please try again."

Current status: We're investigating a potential issue and checking for impact
to your organization. We'll provide an update within 30 minutes. Scope of
impact: Users hosted in the Australia or New Zealand region may be affected by
this event.

~~~
bjdean
The service appears to be coming back online though no further updates at this
stage on [https://status.office.com/](https://status.office.com/) or
[https://twitter.com/MSFT365Status](https://twitter.com/MSFT365Status)

~~~
mrath
Service is not back yet. This is impacting multiple companies.

